# Some people...



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Have NO respect for their vehicles:crasy:

This was one of the worst cars I have done. A silver 325xi landed in my driveway a few days ago looking like hell. The wheels were painted black with the thickest brake dust I have ever seen and the paint was not only totally flat but it had terrible scuff marks all over it. I knew this one was going to be a project! I would have guessed this car hadnt been washed since the day it was bought.

On with the job...

The wheels were beyond your average BMW brake dust buildup. This was not a time for P21s gel, I could have let it sit there for 3days but I just didnt have the time or patience so out with the heavy stuff...

Megs Wheel Brightener 4:1 and lots of it. I went through 3/4 of a bottle on these wheels.:doh:

There was a ton of baked on brake dust which did not come off even after using tar remover, clay and an agressive polish.



















A little 50/50










The door shuts were all cleaned with APC+



















After ruining an entire bar of Megs agressive clay this BMW was ready for inspection and PTG readings. The car averaged 110-160 microns all around.

These are the HEAVY scuff marks I was talking about





































After some experimenting I found that the best way to get these marks out was by hand polishing...yes hand polishing with an agressive compound.

The choice for the job was Gloss It extreme cut, similar to a megs M105.










I like Extreme cut because its pretty thin compared to M105 and uses a variaty of different sized abrasives which all cut very well.

Heres a close up after spreading Extreme cut a bit










Now onto the scuffs























































After a very long time hand polishing out the scuffs it was time to bring back some shine and the finish and machine polish out the swirls.
I chose the cyclo with yellow pads and Gloss It One Step machine polish(my new favorite product) this stuff cuts very well and finishes down 100% LSP ready.



















The pads got quite dirty during polishing so out with the GG pad washer, yea it works with a cyclo! This is one thing I cannot polish without. now its really a useful device.

Before










During










After










The exhaust were not chrome but needed a good once over. #0000 steel wool and noxon and then Megs all metal polished were used

Before










During










After










Now more polishing on the passenger side





































DD ubers were the choice for hand polishing because they have just enough bite for the job










Then more finishing with the cyclo and the Gloss It one step










50/50










After an IPA wipedown, the depth and reflectiveness is restored and the car is ready for LSP. The choice was Gloss it Gloss Finish then a gloss enhancer wipedown

This is the car with no LSP










One last thing before applying the gloss finish was to do some touch up work, the owner didnt ask for it but i happened to have found this little kit in the interior while i was cleaning it out so I figured I would put it to good use. A simple titanium silver basecoat and then a clear coat to top it...HOW CONVIENENT:thumb:














































While that was curing I moved onto to the interior which was umm...less than stellar:doh:

Products used...

1Z CP
1Z Plastik Reinger
Megs APC+
Leather masters rapid cleaner S
Optimum leather protectant
P21s 100%
Swissvax brush


















































































Cleaning the crevices full of gunk with a trustt toothpick










Before










After










A little topper for the wood to really make it glow



















After










Carpets were equally bad, heavily soiled and hardened stains.

I pre treated them with APC+ then used the Bissell LGM with Folex solution to extract the stains and agitate.

Before










After










Interior all finished off










Then I applied Gloss Finish sealant followed by a gloss enhancer QD wipedown.

All rubber ext. trim was treated was with 1Z Gummi Pledge










The after shots, I'll admit this car was no prize even after finishing but the main goal was to repair the exterior scuffs and swirls and recondition the interior to like new state. I didnt go crazy with a final jeweling polish or special LSP.

Total time: 17hours










No more scuffs:





































The car had some heavy swirls before but they were not very deep




























The owner was more than thrilled with the outcome, she couldnt believe it was the same car with brake dust caked up and black scuffs all over.*


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, that car was just a mess in the befores...

Lovely turnaround there though, work to be proud of


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Great detail.

How did you sort the touch up out?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, thats a hard one to take on, great job and excellent correction work :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Transformed that !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the words "lazy slob" come to mind and I dont even want to think what their home must be like 

very good transformation :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

What a state, that was a terrible mess, but looks good as new now


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW P21s on the wood!! looked great..............:thumb:

Nice write up and fantastic work.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Sometimes I have to take my hat off to you guys. I would puke doing the interior of a motor left like that.

How do people climb into a machine in this state without feeling the slightest bit of shame? :doublesho


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Excellent turnaround, well done


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Superb turnaround, the work on the scuff marks and that bio hazard interior are top notch. Very nice job :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

A really nice turn around

:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent turn around and a great write up - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround - also nice to see a different type of polisher being used to good effect.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Got to say, hats off you to there. I hope the owner was elated to see the car restored back to its original glory and better. Not a mammoth job, but hefty nonetheless.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

nice work mate:thumb: bmw wheels can be a right pita  , not suprised you had to use so much wheels brightner.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great work on the BM, hats of to you! 

I hope the owner apologized to you for handing it to you in that state, fair enough your meant to clean it but OMG! :doublesho 

Now I'm going to try waxing the wood trim in my car after seeing the super glossy finish you eeked out with some P21S! Brilliant idea. :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bl**dy heck!! 

Awesome turn around mate, looks like a different car!!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

:doublesho Shockingly bad to begin with, but always make for the best before / after pics 

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I am sorry but the owner of the car is nothing but discusting the state of the car he /she should be ashamed !

Fantastic turn arround


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Geeez, looks almost as bad as the one I just did... how can someone disrespect a car like that??!!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

top work there matey :thumb:

that interior was hanging !!!!

and confused the hell out of me when you said you were doing the passenger side then i noticed where you are lol

note to self stop going on DW when your drunk you plum :lol:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turnaround:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Fantastic car to be able to show what you can achieve

Great work


----------



## shayne5301 (May 29, 2008)

cracking job:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

excellent work and attention to detail


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Theres only one word that springs to my mind looking at that motor before you got your hands on it.....minging! Excellent work there!


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

very nice indeed!!!

espescially the touch-up!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent work there, fair play to you for taking that on, but in all seriousness how can anyone have a car in such a state. You shoulud have told the owner that it makes you sick to think that anyone can drive around like that.

What caused all those scuff marks? Fair play to you, I would have told the owner to p*ss off if I had have been given a car in such a discusting state.

Clarke


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I truly apreciate all your kind workds guys:thumb: Honestly I needed to do this car! Not because of the owner but more for myself, everything that could be wrong with a car was wrong with this car and it was my goal to get it as close to perfect as possible! The silly amount of brake dust and the scuffs + the interior was beyond disgusting, yes it was a challange but it was worth it and I was well compensated for my service. 

BTW wanna hear something funny...THIS CAR ONLY HAD 20,000 MILES ON IT! :doublesho


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work and ideas


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

nice job !!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Wicked turn around, great work Dave, a totally different car from the one that arrived :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holy thread resurrection! :doublesho


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice turnaround


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

" The owner was more than thrilled with the outcome, she couldnt believe it was the same car with brake dust caked up and black scuffs all over. " 



Thats simply because it isnt the same car anymore :doublesho 

Some scuff marks :doublesho indeed. 

Not a Lambo but gorgeous work just the same.


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

looking at these scuff marks... they aren't rubber, are they?

comes to mind she parked the car in her slightly overstuffed shoe cabinet slash garage )


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

like the transformation


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cracking transformation :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

From Mingin to Mlingin, as er... Vicky Pollard might have said


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

killash said:


> From Mingin to Mlingin, as er... Vicky Pollard might have said


see that would have been funny had I not typo'd it...

try again

From Mingin to Blingin, as er... Vicky Pollard might have said 

...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Well done Dave :thumb:


Mario


----------

